# Can not set dcomcnfg.exe(component services), microsoft management console error.



## mekmek (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi All,

windows 2003 std.

When try to launch windows ntbackup, it prompt me the error message " the backup utility can not connect to the removable storage devices. This service is required for use of tape drives and other backup devices.

when using administrator credential open removal storage and disk management in computer management. it show me access denied.

After searching from google, found that my setting for (dcomcnfg.exe) component service was down.Here are the link

http://www.opcactivex.com/Support/Tutorials/DCOM_Tutorial_-_Configuring_th/DCOM_XP/dcom_xp.html

When move to default Properties tab, found that selection are empty. If i check "enable distributed COM on this computer." and apply. It will prompt me "Microsoft Management console has encounted a problem and needs to close.

Please find below this link for screen shot.

Any will be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What account are you logged in under? Have you tried right clicking on administratove tools and selecting Run As and entering the admin credentials?


----------



## mekmek (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Rockn,

I have using administrator account to login getting same error message.
Try to create another account and assign administrator right also getting same error message.
Still getting access denied..

Thank


----------

